# November 2010 Photo Contest - Comments Thread



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Just a place for all of our comments on the November 2010 monthly photo contest. 
Another great theme this month so again I'm expecting A LOT of entries this month.  Good luck everyone.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

So the question has been asked by a couple of members if contest rule #3 still applies to this month's contest. 



> 3. It has to be a picture YOU took, not a professional one.


After discussion with my fellow moderators - the answer is YES it does still apply. If you want to be in the picture with your GSD there are a few different ways to do this. Some suggestions; use your on camera timer, use a remote shutter release or use mirrors. I'm sure there may be other suggestions too.

Anyone who has posted a picture they did not take themselves, please send me a PM (or anyone of the admins) and I will remove it so you can enter another picture that you did take.

Thanks!


----------



## Wudscrasher (Oct 10, 2010)

If you posted a pic for this month's contest that did not include a baby/child/kid...good luck winning...too cute, guys/gals!

Stacey_eight: Love-it!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

This month is going to be difficult, how many winners can we have, lol!


----------



## sheribeari (Sep 25, 2009)

Great theme!!!


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

I am loooooooving the perfect pumpkin pic! That GSD pup looking up at her mama...priceless!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm in love with Krisk's photo...The colors, the feel, everything. It's just a beautiful shot.  They're all wonderful, however!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Hahah..I love Wildo's photo too, it just makes me smile.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks- me too!  Not sure why I forget about this forum sometimes... I sure do love all the reading here!


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

SheriBeri's photo says it all.


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

I liked the creativity of Jagerdog's photograph, but it looked slightly tense to me. No doubt a great composure and well taken shot.

What captured the essence of friendship and was Krisk's composition. IMHO, They looked as if they were facing a future of uncertainty, wide open experiences, but doing so together. Well done.


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Melina said:


> I'm in love with Krisk's photo...The colors, the feel, everything. It's just a beautiful shot.  They're all wonderful, however!


I agree!! The "feel" is what I was drawn too also - just a girl and her dog!


----------



## Sherief Shalaby (Aug 24, 2010)

i chose krisk too .. 

i liked many shots..

i want to thank the nice person who voted for my pic.,.. i didnt expect it would take any vote


----------



## sheribeari (Sep 25, 2009)

doreenf said:


> SheriBeri's photo says it all.


Thanks.... Jager has completely healed from the hip replacement surgery and can run and play like the puppy he thinks he is 

Thank you for the votes.... competition was stiff and the winner was well deserved!!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is it time for the december contest to go up?


----------



## Jagerdog (Sep 6, 2006)

Syaoransbear said:


> Is it time for the december contest to go up?


I guess I get to pick the topic.
I want to "Our GSDs in Creative Lighting".
A lot of time the photos that people really go "wow" at are ones that have interesting lighting. I want to see our shepherds in pics with that special light. I want to see sunrises/sunsets, unique light sources (ie. single lamp, fire, computer screen), silhouettes, etc. 
How do I get the next contest thread started?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Jagerdog said:


> I guess I get to pick the topic.
> I want to "Our GSDs in Creative Lighting".
> A lot of time the photos that people really go "wow" at are ones that have interesting lighting. I want to see our shepherds in pics with that special light. I want to see sunrises/sunsets, unique light sources (ie. single lamp, fire, computer screen), silhouettes, etc.
> How do I get the next contest thread started?


 Ohhhhh that;s a good idea!!! I like it!


----------

